
New Copyright Directive: Tension rises in anticipation of EU Parliament’s vote - raleighm
https://www.limegreenipnews.com/2018/09/new-copyright-directive-tension-rises-in-anticipation-of-european-parliaments-vote/
======
merricksb
Other active discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17934073](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17934073)

